# '94 Altima Starting problem



## Sticky0825 (Dec 2, 2006)

About three weeks back my car had stalled out while driving it home, i was able to get it to start back up but then it would start again. i took it to a mechanic and he told me had had to replace the engine distributor. now three weeks later i just got into my car it started then died. anybody know what the problem coud be.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

You have a bad distributor, trust me. I;'ve hear this problem countless times, and its happened to me. Bring it back and have the mechanica replace it with a Hitiatch brand one.


----------



## Sticky0825 (Dec 2, 2006)

Thats interesting cuz he said he replaced it with a new one. but he was kinda skechy about it.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

No such thing a s new distrbutor, all of them are rebuilt regardless if you buy them at a dealer or autopart store. The distributor has failed because whoever rebuilt it did poor workmanship. How much did you pay for it?


----------



## Sticky0825 (Dec 2, 2006)

it was about three hundred bucks


----------



## Sticky0825 (Dec 2, 2006)

One other question are they universal


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

this is exactly the reason i bought my distributor at auto zone. lifetime warranty.


----------



## Sticky0825 (Dec 2, 2006)

Along with the is it universal question, when the mechanic fixes it is he the one who refurbishes it


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

nope. he'll just swap it out for another one - hopefully the new one youre paying for.
as far as being universal goes, from 93-95ish, they are. from 95ish on, theyre not. the difference is, from a certain point, they went to an internal type coil distributor. those distributors are not compatible with the external type dis like you and i have.


----------



## Sticky0825 (Dec 2, 2006)

Ic know well it seems that he put a crap part in considering that it only lasted about three weeks. but thnkz for the info


----------



## Sticky0825 (Dec 2, 2006)

They said it was a wiring problem...


----------

